# Shark + Snook = a good day at the beach (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

One nice size Black Tip shark and a Snook from the beach early this morning, both safely released to fight another day, as always with the company of my son Martin


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Father and Son - Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Good pic's. Looks like a great time was had. Nice job!


----------



## saltwaterguy (Oct 29, 2011)

*Great Catch!*

What beach is that??


Henry


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice pics tks


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice catch!! Does the pic of the snook look like at one time he may have been in the jaws of a tiger?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

